# Guppies in a 10 gallon



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

So today I have decided to just stay with the Guppies in my 10 gallon tank. I'll be giving back the Pleco and Mollies to the store because in all honesty it would be cruel for me to keep them in such a small setting. I should have done more research as I did ffor my betta. I have howver done reaserch for the Guppies and Neon Tetras but decided on the Guppies. The Guppies have more color paters and varieations and are such interesting little fish. Hope this makes me a resposible fish owner. Because I know I can;t get an even bigger tank for these fish. Someone else might be able to.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

You should only get males or only females. Males are the ones with the long colorful tails. Guppies breed like rabbits. You will be over run in no time. So please only get one gender!!!


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Ah well I made a huge boboo with all the fishies and now I have more than I can chew on. I stil have the Pleco, The two Male Mollies and Tow female Guppies and Three Male Guppies. So I'm royaly screwd I thought of getting just male guppies though but got tweo females instead it was the guys fault oh well. I might buy a bigger tank soon though. When I can get some money for it.


----------



## SDragon (Sep 26, 2011)

You could always feed the baby guppies to your bettas.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I think at a certain size guppies become much better swimmers. They could never supply a betta as a food source unless they are crippled in some way.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Sadly grave news alll my fish died first two on my ride home back from the store, then the sukcer which hardly ate and the guppies next. It has been really, really sad, but I will look on the bright side they are better off since even though I did my very best the water still smelled fowl there unlike my betta's Neon's home, he's supper clean. I shall aquire two more Betta 1 gallon fish bowls I think is for the best keep them clean and healthy.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I would try to figure out why all the fish died before going to get more. 
What size tank? 10g.. Ok what kind of filter, heater, gravel and decorations? Were they cleaned? If so, what were they cleaned in? 
What I advise you do is clean everything in the 10g with hot water and a mild watered down solution with plain white vinegar and rinse it very well. Throw out the filter cartridge and get a new one without carbon, fill the tank and let it run for a few days without fish in it. Beneficial bacteria can only grow if you add a fish so you'll have to put some fish in then, DO NOT add a pile of new fish at once. One fish, 2 at most, will suffice for the fist 2 weeks or so. This will allow the water chemistry to balance. Then you can add a couple more fish and wait a few weeks and then add more. Until you're at your max for a 10 gallon. 

What I think you did was plunk in a pile of new fish without ever putting them in quarentine (which means putting them in a small tank before introducing them to your community tank to see if there are any illnesses from the store). Water chemistry is a very sensitive thing in a closed environment like an aquarium. 
Don't go get two more 1 gallon bowls. You can do better for your bettas.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Well I think the sucker fish was already sick and I did not quarintine the other so it was all fetal. I did change and clean the tank more than once though. I don;t know something went wrong. Um i prefer the 1 gallon bowl if enything I'll get 3 gallon tanks and put them in the 10 gallon. It will look interesting. I know but I ight buy a 3 gallon for each. For now I only have one Betta. He's fine in the 1 gallon he;s more active and happier so that's why I thought of 1 gallon for the other ones. Will see I understand where you;re comming from but I have to do what I think is best for the fish this way is eeasier for me to keep them clean and happy.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

The reason the betta seems happier in the 1g is because he is alone. Bettas don't do well in all community tanks and considering something seems to have been wrong with the chemistry than no wonder he is happier in water that is cleaned twice a week! Get one 3g kritter keeper (they're extremely cheap) and see how Neon does in it first before buying more 1g. 
I think 1gallons are okay but after moving my fish to larger tanks and noticing their improved personalities I won't put them back in a 1g. I keep my 2 in a divided 5.5g tank and my VT is letting his tail grow back because in a smaller tank he was bored and chewed his tail. 1g are fine for temporary use IMO. 
Just try out the slightly bigger tank now with Neon, give him a cave, a heater and some plants to weave through and things to explore and see if you still want 1 gallon bowls.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Ok will do will do that thanks!


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

almost all my guppies died first week too, now im down to 3 males, ones not looking too good and the other two are probably next if the pattern continues...I think they had fungus, ive treated the tank and the fish but no go..im going to be sticking with bettas after this...


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Actually going to change Neon to the 10 gallon all by himself I'm cycling it right now.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

If you put enough plants in there it will make a fine home  I like this idea, he'll be so happy.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Yes thank you Laki hey for how long should I cycle the thread is in betta Care answer there.


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

Laki said:


> I think at a certain size guppies become much better swimmers. They could never supply a betta as a food source unless they are crippled in some way.


Youd be surprised! A friend of mine who has absolutely no idea, has put them 4 gappies, 2 angelfish, and a pleco in a ten gallon tank!

Gappies started breeding like mad (she was wondering why do they have swollen bellies every now and then?) and after a year the angelfish and the pleco have grown to monstrus proportions and she was still wondering why. I told her as soon as i spotted the black dots on the guppy belies.

After two hours of explaining i got this: Oh right, i thought i saw a small fishy in there the other day, and i thought it was my imagination. :facepalm.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Hahahaha Um the guppies and the Pletco and the Mollies died they where tun tun tun from walmart nrever buying fish from them again! Now I have three new Bettas well two new Bettas. Red Crown the Red CT and Saphire the now healing from his fight with Neon V-Tail. I sence then have cleaned the tank been cycling and have placed and secured the divider so is now an ewual 5g tank for two fish. I still have the new guys qt but they are ok.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Wait, I thought Sapphire and the CT were in the same tank together and had a fight. Not the 2 VT's. I thought Neon always was in the 1g. ??


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Nope the CT had Pop Eye did not change him after all. Treating him for it. Hes a bit better and breathing less hard he had a lot of amonia levels then when he was in his care where he came from. So Red Crown stayed in his qt tank. I noticed this beofre I moved him so i thought maybe Neon might use his 5g he did like it, 5g for him is perfecrt, he loves it but he di have that tazzle with Saphire whwich sucks but oh well **** happens I sence then got the Divided stronger anchord and Neon is by himself at the moment till I egt the CT cured which will take a much shorter time than Saphire's healing wound plus I need to keep a closer eye incase of fongus or infection. The CT is doing much better with his breathing he neded to stay QT.  Hope this helps somehwta Laki.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

What kind of injuries did Sapphire receive? If it's just torn fins he can go back in the divided tank. Just keep the water clean!


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

It's just torn fins Laki but I think is a little easier to keep him in hs quarintine tank for a few more days to make sure he's completely alright. Is just what I think is best but He's go back I also buffeted the filter and I'll fix the sucking part as soon as I get pantie hose. I haven't got the cash right now I have $1.00 in my account will get some later on next month.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Maybe a coffee filter could alternatively be used around the intake valve?? I used a pantyhose because I found one in my sock drawer. Coffee filter should work too.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh ok cool will ask mom for one. I do think I have Pnatyhose somewhere though I will do my best to find one.  Thanks so much Laki.


----------

